# afterbirth ... not quite out after 5 hours



## use2bwilson (Aug 4, 2011)

Tinker seems to be passing her afterbirth ... but it's been 5 hours and it's still not fully out. i've seen progress for sure over the last 5 hours or so ... but at what point is too long.

It's nearly 2:30 am here and i've going to try to get a little sleep ... i'll set my alarm for a couple hours and go check on mama and babies is a bit ... if her after birth is fully out should I call a vet (that would have about 7 hours) ...


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Has she passed it yet? It can take up to 24 hours to pass the afterbirth.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Have you "bounced" her belly to see if you can feel another kid?


----------



## use2bwilson (Aug 4, 2011)

it's been just about 12 hours and she hasn't passed her afterbirth yet.

she's eating her grain & alfalfa. she drank a good deal last night but none since about 2 am last night (it's now 9 am). I've offered plain warm water and also some with molasses (which is what she sucked down last night)

she's being a great mom and is up on her feet at the slightly peep out of the babies.

But I am a little concerned because she seems to be panting a bit at times. No noises ... but panting for little spurts. 

I felt for more babies ... but am very new to goats ... I don't want to hurt her and am not sure what i'm feeling for ... i called our vet just to be safe and he'll be here in an hour. i just don't want to worry. i've been up all night worrying about the littler doeling. she's eating but just not as hardy as her bigger sister ... and when she eats it's just a few gulps ...

i'll feel better if your vet pops out here.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

It's good that your vet is coming. :hug:


----------



## use2bwilson (Aug 4, 2011)

yeah, i feel better too ... it's worth the piece of mind and i can also get some input on the littler doeling that i want to make sure is eating enough ... i'm new at this and have been a bit worried most of the night. everything seems pretty good ... but just want to be safe


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

Yeah, it can be tough when momma pitches a fit when you are just trying to help. My ND when she had her kids wouldnt let me anywhere near her, and would abandon her babies to get away from me. Eventually I pinned her in a corner and got the babies to nurse some. But it was so much effort that after that I just let them be. The little doeling seemed really weak at birth, but after a day or so she caught right up to her brother :thumb:  

Sounds like you are doing everything right   :thumb:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Any news yet? :hug:


----------



## use2bwilson (Aug 4, 2011)

the vet came earlier today ... and gave her an oxytocin shot. i've given her 3 more every 2 hours ... but the afterbirth is still attached ?!?!?!?

i know it can take 24 hours some times ... so i guess patience is key ... although i'd feel better once she passes it completely.

The vet checked for additional kids and didn't find any ... so that was good. Her temperature was normal. he also gave her a shot of antibiotics and didn't seemed too concerned (but i think that is his style ... pretty low key). he mentioned that retained placenta in goats is not as big of a deal as it is with horses ...

Right now we are almost at 24 hours from the start of the kidding last night ... 
and at some point earlier today, she started to eat a bit of the placenta while it was still attached. although it didn't thrill me ... i know it's full of nutrients but my concern was that it is still attached and i didn't want her to rip it out. i discouraged her and she seems to forgotten about it ...

additional thoughts???


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

well I have had one last year I never aw it pass. Might have but I never saw. I monitored her temp for 2 weeks and she was still fine at the end of 2 weeks so I let her be. She kidded fine this year and passed the afterbirth fine. 

Since you started the antibiotics did the vet say to continue? WHat antibiotic? what dose? how long?

Are you done with the oxy now?


----------



## use2bwilson (Aug 4, 2011)

her afterbirth started to pass about an hour after the last kid ... however it is still attached and not fully passed ... so at this point i guess all i can do is wait.

the vet gave her an antibiotic injection that he said would last 5 days ... i'll have to check the bill to see if the name of it is on there ... 

I can call the vet again tomorrow and see what they think if, heaven forbid, it's still attached in the morning ...


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

did she finish passing it?


----------



## use2bwilson (Aug 4, 2011)

finally after about 35 hours and 6 oxytocin shots ... 

i was relieved ... just in time for me to return to work and not have to worry about the mama or the babies ... so I feel very lucky.

do you think it took such a long time because of the breech (stillborn) buckling? or is that unrelated? looking back on her kidding, she definitely screamed super loud with the breech but she didn't struggle very long with it. as soon as we say he was breech we gave a little tug to help him out. it was maybe 10 minutes of active labor before he was visible ... but then her two doelings were much easier on her (much quieter).


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

glad that she passed it. 
I don't think the breech kid had anything to do with it.
Are you in a selenium deficient area? Do you do BoSe shots? DId she have one after birth or when was the last time she had one. 
Often retained placenta is a sign of selenium deficiency.


----------



## use2bwilson (Aug 4, 2011)

i am not in a selenium deficient area according to the maps i've seen. And I've even checked neighboring areas in case some of my grass hay was not grown locally. But I buy my alfalfa from my neighbor ... so I know that should be good. 
I believe she received a shot from the vet about a month before kidding (I know if was a vitamin B and E injection ... but I could double check what it was exactly)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How much Oxytocin each time did you give her?

Glad she passed the afterbirth and I agree... Bo-se should of been given...


----------

